# The perfect flash setup



## kpedersen (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Although Adobe seems to have started the death of Flash, it probably still has a few years left (at least until youtube fully migrates).

I have found the perfect setup for viewing flash videos without setting up the "large" linux compatibility layer.

Wine - wine-1.3.33,1
Opera - 11.52
Flash - 11.1 r102

(Leave all the wine settings to default)

Just thought I would share this with everyone since so far it has been working absolutely flawlessly


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 29, 2011)

Seems like Wine is a lot bigger than the Linux compat.  That said, Firefox under Wine just locks up on Flash for me.  Fortunately Firefox native works great.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 30, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Seems like Wine is a lot bigger than the Linux compat.



The biggest thing for me is that I already need wine installed for building mingw win32 binaries and for Adobe Acrobat 9.

In terms of packages, wine is just one package so IMO easier to keep up to date etc..
It also seems a little more self-contained, i.e not needing a linux plugin wrapper for firefox.
I think wine only supports 32-bit, not sure though.

I built wine from ports in about 40 mins. All the linux compat libraries takes a lot longer as I recall.



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> That said, Firefox under Wine just locks up on Flash for me.  Fortunately Firefox native works great.



Yeah, it turns out that firefox isn't great on wine these days. I was told it was due to the way that the recent 2.x+ versions try to separate the plugins into different processes.
Opera however works perfectly and since I am already using flash, the fact that opera is proprietary is a non-issue 

(As an aside: The font rendering on the latest version seems great. I didn't need to install any Microsoft fonts and everything still looks perfect.)


----------



## alie (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no wine for 64-bit


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 30, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Although Adobe seems to have started the death of Flash, it probably still has a few years left (at least until youtube fully migrates).



Aaaaannnnndddd done! Well, almost. It's closer than you think.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 30, 2011)

> The perfect flash setup


Disable Flash everywhere?


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 30, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> Disable Flash everywhere?



Agree!


----------



## Beastie (Nov 30, 2011)

I always find that www/youtube_dl (website) is a good enough and much simpler alternative.


--8<--




			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Aaaaannnnndddd done! Well, almost. It's closer than you think.


Let's just hope the removal of Flash from portable devices was not merely a strategic pullout to cut losses and concentrate on the desktop... :/


----------



## hitest (Nov 30, 2011)

I am perfectly happy without flash on my FreeBSD 8.2 install.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 30, 2011)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Let's just hope the removal of Flash from portable devices was not merely a strategic pullout to cut losses and concentrate on the desktop... :/



Adobe is concentrating on tools for HTML5/video/audio development.


----------

